
Ikata reactor in Shikoku reaches criticality - e-sushi
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2016/08/13/national/ikata-reactor-shikoku-reaches-criticality/
======
dvh
... which is normal mode of operation for nuclear reactor.

~~~
greenyoda
But, as the article explains, returning to its normal mode of operation is a
good thing, since the reactor had been previously shut down for a long time:

 _" The reactor resumed operations five years and three months after it went
offline in April 2011 for routine checkups.

The Ikata No. 3 unit became the fifth reactor brought back online under the
country’s stricter safety standards introduced in July 2013 based on the
lessons from the triple meltdown at Tokyo Electric Power Company Holdings
Inc.’s Fukushima No. 1 plant, which was damaged in the March 2011 earthquake
and tsunami."_

------
Kip9000
What does it mean when a nuclear reactor goes critical?

[http://www.ntanet.net/nuclear_reactor_fission_and_criticalit...](http://www.ntanet.net/nuclear_reactor_fission_and_criticality.html)

------
Udo
How is this news?

